
Our app is like Tinder for networking and we're looking for Beta testers - bmcspillin
http://www.summitsync.com/beta.html
======
bmcspillin
@jamartin1111, you did a great job doing us justice, thank you! And glad to
hear you're liking our app. (Yes, Tinder for is not idea, but in the interest
of tl;dr, the swiping functionality is a given when anyone thinks "Tinder")

Our mission is as follows: SummitSync is designed to connect people who want
to meet each other by curating leads and making introductions. By providing
our users with only the information they need, we save them valuable bandwidth
so they can get to collaborating.

------
rahkiin
Could you explain your app in one sentence without 'like Tinder for'?

------
jamartin1111
I'll try and help explain it as a new user. The app will sync your LinkedIn
information to build a profile. From there you can look at events,
communities, conferences, etc... that are happening in your area or an area
you may be in. If you decide to join it, you will be able to swipe left/right
on other attendees and if you match chat with them. I can see this to be very
useful to find prospects or likeminded people to reach out to before getting
to an event and using time there to meet folks. (Hopefully I did the app some
justice with my explanation)

------
bmcspillin
I mean, we're already pretty good, but we really want some feedback so we can
be the best. Plus, you can help us out, and while you're collecting karma
points for that, maybe you'll spend them right away on a life-changing
connection.

